# Blew my horn =(



## season_of_ages (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I blew my horn earlier tonight. An ID CD Pro. Checked the resistance with a multimeter and got a reading of 0. My other horn read 6 ohms (that doesn't seem right...)

Is there any way to repair the drivers? Or should I start saving up for another pair? Man, I only got to hear them for a couple months! After so many years of waiting. Geez laweez


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

season_of_ages said:


> I'm pretty sure I blew my horn earlier tonight. An ID CD Pro. Checked the resistance with a multimeter and got a reading of 0. My other horn read 6 ohms (that doesn't seem right...)
> 
> Is there any way to repair the drivers? Or should I start saving up for another pair? Man, I only got to hear them for a couple months! After so many years of waiting. Geez laweez


contact Eric Stevens on here, he should be able to direct you as to where to get a replacement diaphragm(much cheaper than buying new drivers).If your really critical, get two diaphragms and replace both, less chance of one sounding slightly different than the other.


----------



## dawaro (Jul 22, 2015)

season_of_ages said:


> I'm pretty sure I blew my horn earlier tonight. An ID CD Pro. Checked the resistance with a multimeter and got a reading of 0. My other horn read 6 ohms (that doesn't seem right...)
> 
> Is there any way to repair the drivers? Or should I start saving up for another pair? Man, I only got to hear them for a couple months! After so many years of waiting. Geez laweez


I would also check your xover settings. As efficient as those drivers are it is really hard to imagine you over powered it.

I have owned just about every model Eric has produced and installed a ton of horns and I cant remember ever seeing a blown driver.


----------



## season_of_ages (Nov 15, 2012)

I believe the horns were crossed at 1.25kHz, per my 80PRS. At the time the head unit was performing it's auto TA EQ tests. It finished two but displayed an error the last two attempts. That's when I diagnosed the problem and pinpointed it to the horn itself


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Eric got me a diaphram on a driver out of production, 
He was very helpful even on little stuff. Give him a shout out I bet he could guide you to a new set of diaphs. I would change both. If one is bad I would bet the other looks a bit beaten up.

When I had a 880 I crossed my horns at 1.2k (lowest the hp would go on that deck) at 6db . Sounded good , but I dented the crap out of the diaphrams. You'll be so happy when you have two fresh diaphrams. 

Make sure you clean the voice coil gap, there's a how to on here.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

8Ohm VC suppose to be around 6Ohm measured. You fried just one.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Compression drivers have a much higher Q and a much lower xmax than conventional drivers. You can see this in the response curve; here's one for a B&C DE250.

Due to that, you really don't get much more output if you run them with a low crossover. I generally cross my horns and waveguides around 10000 to 20000hz. (yes, that's four zeros.)

Here's my thought process on this:

When I cross a compression driver at 10,000hz with a first order slope, the output is down by 18dB at 1,250hz. With an efficiency of 109dB, that means that I'm getting about 91dB at 1,250hz after the xover. That means I can hit 104dB with twenty watts.

If I used a 24dB/octave crossover at 1800hz the attenuation would be about the same; it would be about 12-18dB less at 1250hz.

But the upside of my solution is lower noise and extended highs.

Basically it takes advantage of the fact that you have output to burn with a compression driver.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Bro dont feel bad, i blew my tweeters and they are not cheep either lol... F it.. live it, learn it.... good luck on a replacement.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

season_of_ages said:


> I'm pretty sure I blew my horn earlier tonight. An ID CD Pro. Checked the resistance with a multimeter and got a reading of 0. My other horn read 6 ohms (that doesn't seem right...)
> 
> Is there any way to repair the drivers? Or should I start saving up for another pair? Man, I only got to hear them for a couple months! After so many years of waiting. Geez laweez



I can help with a replacement diaphragm. They are easy to replace and self aligning. 

The horns are 8 ohms and most have a DCR of 5.6 ohms so 6 ohms is correct.

Please email me eric at ejsaudio dot com or send a private message for further assistance


----------



## season_of_ages (Nov 15, 2012)

Eric Stevens said:


> I can help with a replacement diaphragm. They are easy to replace and self aligning.
> 
> The horns are 8 ohms and most have a DCR of 5.6 ohms so 6 ohms is correct.
> 
> Please email me eric at ejsaudio dot com or send a private message for further assistance


Thank you Eric! I'll email you soon!


----------

